# Trends, the good, the bad, the ugly



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

So it looks like Copper River Salmon has become mainstream. The stuff is pretty good. I eat it raw with rice, but that's just me. It's touted as the best salmon in the world.

Our local chain grocery store has Copper River Salmon advertised in the paper at $5.99/lb. What a great way to introduce this amazing food fish to the salmon eating public.

My gripe is that we have but ONE copper river, hence ONE source of true Copper River Salmon. If we humans can fish out Chilean Seabass we sure as sh*t can find a way to deplete the supply of salmon from the Copper River, which leads me to wonder, where are they going to do when the supply starts dwindling?

My fear is that Copper River Salmon, in its present form, will become extinct. I worry that very soon it will come from farms just like "Atlantic" salmon. It will still be Copper River Salmon, it'll just be farmed Copper River Salmon. Sometimes I wonder if retailers think about such things...

Kuan


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Here's a link you may be interested in:
Copper River Delta

The folks up in Alaska seem to be doing a very good job at managing their fishery. Alaskan wild-caught salmon is always on the best choices side of the seafood lists. I did notice that the price on Copper River Salmon this year is quite low, but I just assumed that they had a good run this year and that the efforts of the Alaskan hatcheries to increase the numbers are working. For the meantime at least, there is a sustainable supply.

It's highly unlikely (except maybe with genetic manipulation) that Copper River salmon can be farmed and produce the same quality of fish. The texture and fattiness of wild salmon is due to them being in the wild.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

When I lived in Alaska I fished the Copper many times. And yes the fish is awesome, tastes even better in Alaska. But as Risa pointed out, I don't think you need to worry too much. Alaska is exceptionally vigilent when it comes to their fish! Game people go so far as to hide in the trees at times and watch everything you do. If you snag a fish better throw it back because you never know who's watching! If you get caught, it's going to be the most expensive fish you ever caught, and you won't get to eat it either.
There's lots of great salmon in Alaska it's just marketing so not to worry. Just get it when available and enjoy. It's great with chinese black or brown bean sauce. Or you can eat it the way most Alaskans do...grilled or broiled with Yoshidas. A little Yoshidas, some fresh grilled salmon, rice...god do I miss Alaska!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I agree with Chrose about the way the Alaskan waters are protected and tightly monatered.

A couple monthe ago I posted this in the Plitt forum as a freind of mine wan't to know about the availibility of Copper river salmon

http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...?threadid=7004

Kuan, your interest and concerns are both excellent points of discussion, and I also wonder how the "Big boys" decide what is or is not appropriate to market


----------



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

MMMM....Copper River....this is the time of year when I get desparately homesick for Seattle. The opening of teh Copper River season is quite the event up there and DH and I used to eat as much as we could while it was available every year.

One of the specialty markets here in town carries it $23.99/lb! Whole Foods has had it too....but the three times I've gone to get some it's been sold out. I guess the secrets out!

We did find a place that was serving it so with that and having made it at home a couple times we've had some this season. With a brown sugar spice rub and thrown on the grill....mmmm.....in seattle we'd buy it whole marinate in maple, rice wine vinegar and ginger and then grill...mmmmmmmmm

Nothing quite like it, that's for sure!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I guess I give too little credit to the Alaskans  What got me wondering was the price. $5.99 seemed quite low to me, which led me to think about the possibility of Copper River Salmon glutting the market.

Kuan


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

That price gets me wondering if it's REAL Copper River.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

My thing but when I hear marinated in maple syrup, it getS real spiritual. I just love marinating Alabama bacon in maple syrup. My suggestion is to befriend someone raised in either Minnesota or Wisconsin. Ya' learn something about the goodness of natural sugars. To the devil that I'm insulin dependent. SUGAR 
RULES!!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

kokopuffs , I could not have said it better ! I am also insulin bound but what a marinade for this salmon . I think Im going to move closer to the source . Remember it is portions for us . Yeah right . Gimme Copper river anytime . thanks but Im am real hungry now , Doug


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

It's not Copper River, but I'd have to say that the chinook (I think Copper Rivers are really chinook) and sockeye salmon that my brother catches from some tributary of the Fraser River are the best salmon I've ever eaten. I'm hoping that fishing will be allowed while I'm home for 3 weeks in July and that he'll be able to leave his girlfriend's side long enough to catch me a big fish  My mom also makes excellent hot-smoked salmon that gets fed-exed or hand-delivered to friends and relatives all over the world.


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Copper river salmon is going for $12 per pound here. The restaurant across the street is running it as a special tonight. It looks incredible bright red.... the chef says that it is oilier and grills up very nice...


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Today I just heard a commercial on the radio for an area grocery store advertizing Copper River Sockeye salmon for 5.98 a pound looks like the local restaurant got socked with a huge price....Geez how do you recoup your cost when the customer is thinking you are gouging them because they know the price at Cub foods is only that much and of course they have no idea how much the restaurant was charged


----------

